# BMW Haptics - Building the feeling of a BMW



## madhotm3 (Aug 14, 2011)

...and why again are the volume buttons on the right side of the steering wheel?? 
...and what about the useless buttons they put on the E9x steering wheels?

I miss my E46 M3 steering wheel - IMO the best executed out of all. Great feel, beautiful looking and the perfect arraignment of the right controls.


----------



## pharding (Mar 14, 2004)

I really like the haptics on the new BMW's, i.e. my X3 and the loaner 3er that I currently have. The tactile feel is amazing.


----------

